# Hello from Washington State



## DRC (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and pretty much new to everything with horses.
I was around horses on my grandmother's farm when I was a child. Had a dream of having my own horse someday. Sadly, didn't work out that way. 
Here I am an adult with a family and we had the opportunity of a life time drop in our lap. We are moving out on some acreage and I will be getting my first horse. Dream come true!
Of course, then reality sets in and I think, I haven't ridden in years, things have sure changed in the 30 years since i've been on my grandma's farm, and I really don't know anything.
So, any words of encouragement would be great. 
I am reading anything I can get my hands on. I am scheduling a horse trainer to come out next month and work with me and the horse. Lots of work ahead for us. My husband and children are very excited. Horse riding lessons for everyone!


All exciting and a little overwhelming


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome!! Another Washingtonian! I am from the Bellevue area. Your dream is my dream only mine may not ever come true. I doubt I'll ever have the acreage. The horse; maybe.

Not to worry. YOu'll pick up on what you need. Good thing you have the help of a trainer . It's so important to have a more knowledgeable person to lean on.
I lease a horse and have been riding for about 12 years. I started at 41, so not to worry about being too old. Where in WA are you?


----------



## DRC (Jun 29, 2011)

*We are Neighbors!*

We will be moving in July to 4 acres in Nisqually Valley. 
Thank you for the encouragement. I'm so excited I can hardly wait!
Nice to hear from another washingtonian.
Do you have problems or heard of a lot of problems with rainrot?


----------



## lwg808 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and also from Washington (though not new to the state). I'm wondering if anyone knows of good trainers around the Redmond area? I currently am working in gaited dressage (I have a Rocky Mountain Horse) and he is quite young--going on 5 years next month. 

I'd like for a trainer to be able to come to me as I don't have a trailer. Anyone have suggestions? (Also, the trainer needs to be insured--barn policy.)

Thank you!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome! I am brand new as well. I am also a first time horse owner. My husband jokes it's my midlife crisis..........I don't think so however. Been wanting one for the last 35 years. I too have spent the last year reading everything I could get my hands on about horses, and doing tons of research before purchasing my horse Vin. I followed MOST of the first horse rules, he's older, a gelding, well trained and most definitely a love bug! Good luck to you and your family on your move. It sounds wonderful!


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, too. I'm from PA, but was to Washington state yrs ago to visit my husband's sister.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

